# Sarah Palin future U.S. President



## Republican (Jan 2, 2010)

If Obama will be president until 2012, America could lose its power


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you speak english as a first language?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Do you speak english as a first language?



What is it?  The water in Texas, or does loco weed really exist and they graze on it?
If, Post #1 from 'Republican' is indicative of future messages, s/he will supplant CrusaderFrank  for the _can you believe they wrote THAT award_.


----------



## Yukon (Jan 2, 2010)

Usama Bin Laden has a better chance of being elected President then does Sarah (Bimbo) Palin.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Do you speak english as a first language?
> ...



Hey I spell for shit and lack greatly in the sentance structure thing but I at least want to understand what someone is trying to say.

I dont want to be the grammer police I just want to be able to communicate with someone and not try to guess what they really mean.

Come on Republican try again and I swear to be nice.


----------



## rdean (Jan 2, 2010)

Republican said:


> If Obama will be president until 2012, America could lose its power



This woman is stupid.

She has no vision, no intelligence, no foresight.

This woman gets into public debates with a 19 years old boy.

This woman lies about everything.

This woman was a crappy governor.

This woman believes in witchcraft.

This woman is completely incurious.

Only the worst of fools could possibly ever believe she could be qualified to run a McDonald's, much less a country.

I believe her support from those on the right proves it has become a party of uneducated lemmings.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Do you speak english as a first language?



I'm not even sure (s)he's fluent in gibberish, even though anyone who thinks Palin would be a good POTUS should - in theory - be fluent in gibberish.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Republican said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama will be president until 2012, America could lose its power
> ...



Take your head out of your ass just once in a while, rdean. None of the above is actually true. Regurgitating liberal shit just makes you look a fool.... maybe you actually are one. 

Palin would be a crap POTUS but not for any of the reasons listed above. There are really good, legitimate reasons.... here's my challenge to you... see if you can come up with just 3 factual, accurate, legitimate, politics based reasons why. I can. Can you?


----------



## Republican (Jan 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Republican said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama will be president until 2012, America could lose its power
> ...



This woman is better than McCain


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh look, a new poser...

Wonder who s/he's a sock puppet for....


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Oh look, a new poser...
> 
> Wonder who s/he's a sock puppet for....



Want to set up a poll?   I vote Chris.

I actually did vote for her, and would again in a heartbeat.  I did not want to vote McCain, that is for sure


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Republican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republican said:
> ...



And both of them could not get elected


----------



## Douger (Jan 2, 2010)

Republican said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republican said:
> ...



So is Charles Mason.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Awww come on McCain was a war hero.

Hes just not ever going to be president and neither is palin


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Douger said:


> Republican said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



What a sick little creature you are.


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 2, 2010)

Poor McCain...

Darling of the left until he sought higher office...


----------



## Republican (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, why moved to humor.
This is not humor - Sarah Palin will run for president in 2012


----------



## Republican (Jan 2, 2010)

Obama is a bad president.
Sarah Palin would be a good president.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Republican said:


> Obama is a bad president.
> Sarah Palin would be a good president.



Repeating the same two sentences isn't what passes for discussion on this board. Damn, even the liberals do better than this. 

Idiot 


*Note to liberals: Please note that California Girl, a 'right wing whackjob' has just called a Republican an idiot. Can I beeee any more bipartisan? *


----------



## Toro (Jan 2, 2010)

Republican is a troll, surely.

I mean, who uses W as his avatar in any other way other than sarcasm?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2010)

Toro said:


> Republican is a troll, surely.
> 
> I mean, who uses W as his avatar in any other way other than sarcasm?



Pubis?


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 2, 2010)

OP = poser...


----------



## Republican (Jan 2, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Republican is a troll, surely.
> ...



President Bush seeming absurdity - a strong-willed politician, he made concessions to Russia on NMD


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2010)

Republican said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



But can he see Russia from his house too?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Republican said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a bad president.
> ...


*note to CG: calling a troll an idiot doesn't count.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys go easy on Republican. they may just be a shitty typist.

When I first started on the internets (that series of tubes) I could barely type.

Hang in there Republican and keep trying.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Republican said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Palin didn't say she could see Russia from her house. Just sayin.


----------



## ihopehefails (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republican said:
> ...



I've notice that the attacks on this woman are always made about her personality and not about any particular policy she believes in.   Its a really strange thing with the left when you think about it because it is saying that personal will of our leaders and not the democratic process where citizens elect people implement policies that they like should be the main factor in any of their decisions.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

See Russia from land, Sarah Palin, Sound Bite


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsU26FNC0sg[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Sarah Palin Quotes, famous Sarah Palin Quotes, Sarah Palin Sayings Quotations


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> See Russia from land, Sarah Palin, Sound Bite





Echo Zulu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsU26FNC0sg



Show me where Palin said she could see Russia from her house.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 2, 2010)

> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republican said:
> ...


----------



## random3434 (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL!

Folks, quit being so defensive! This was a joke thread started by a troll, roll with it and have some fun.

Anytime Crude Frank, Maple and Sinatra will be here posting pics of zombies and saying how great her book is! 

See how funny it all is?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> LOL!
> 
> Folks, quit being so defensive! This was a joke thread started by a troll, roll with it and have some fun.
> 
> ...



Hey, I got no problem with joking about Palin.... I just like accuracy. She didn't say it.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Sarah Palin Quotes, famous Sarah Palin Quotes, Sarah Palin Sayings Quotations



Where's the one where she says she can see Russia from her house?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

That was a skit on SNL


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> See Russia from land, Sarah Palin, Sound Bite



The Bearing Strait is not so narrow as some people's minds.  But on a clear day, you can see across it.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> That was a skit on SNL



No shit Sherlock? So, in fact... Palin never said she could see Russia from her house? Gosh. Color me Shocked Pink.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

CG no one claimed she did


----------



## Republican (Jan 2, 2010)

Obama can only kill the flies


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Obama is one of the best educated presidents we have ever had.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Obama is one of the best educated presidents we have ever had.



Since no one's seen his academic record, I fail to understand how you can state that as fact.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> CG no one claimed she did



Echo said 'can he see Russia from his house too?' 'Too'? To what does the 'too' refer if not Palin?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

He was editor of the harvard law for christ sake.

Why do you people deny facts?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > CG no one claimed she did
> ...



You do understand that was humor right?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is one of the best educated presidents we have ever had.
> ...



I think the fact that he taught constitutional law at a University qualifies him as one of the better educated presidents we have had. I don't know about *ever* had, but certainly it's up there.

However, education doesn't equate to being able to govern and lead effectively or intelligently.

I mean, Stephen Hawking is one of the best minds this planet has ever seen. Doesn't mean that i want him to run a country though.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

Harvard Law Review - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Fourteen editors (two from each 1L section) are selected based on a combination of their first-year grades and their competition scores. Twenty editors are selected based solely on their competition scores. The remaining editors are selected on a discretionary basis.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> He was editor of the harvard law for christ sake.
> 
> Why do you people deny facts?



Actually, it was Harvard Law Review that he was editor of. But, in any event, so what? Affirmative action anyone? Provide me with actual evidence of his academic record. Or, just for fun, even one article written by him during his spell as editor.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > He was editor of the harvard law for christ sake.
> ...



Cali, yer barking up the wrong tree pursuing that course.

They don't make dunces the editor of HLR, and the don't use AA. They pick the brightest they can for that position.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

He in fact IS one of the best educated presidents we have ever elected.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Dunces, no. Average students, occasionally yea.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > He was editor of the harvard law for christ sake.
> ...



Now you are going to act like a racist?

The only way you will claim that a black man could get the job was by default?

Oh my


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



And an average student at Harvard is nothing to sneeze at.

Which is why when everyone makes fun of W for making C's at Yale is simply stupid.

W was dumb for other reasons. Not for his grades.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> He in fact IS one of the best educated presidents we have ever elected.



So what? Does that make him smart?  

I went to one of the best Universities on the planet. I met a considerable amount of students who were certainly not there because they were exceptionally bright. It means nothing.


----------



## rdean (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > See Russia from land, Sarah Palin, Sound Bite
> ...



What she said was actually WORSE.

She said Russia files into US airspace and that she has "foreign" policy experience with Russia.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk8moOxzlGQ[/ame]

But she did say that proximity with Russia is the "reason" she has "experience" dealing with them.  

All you have to do is watch her to see she is a bubble head.  In the "either/or" world of Republicans, IF she didn't say these "exact" words, then she must be brilliant.  The truth is, she has had her speeches repeated word for word as "comedy routines".  The woman is not qualified and she is dumb.  It's so, so obvious.  Who could defend this?  Who could support this incurious woman?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Awww come on McCain was a war hero.
> 
> Hes just not ever going to be president and neither is palin



He lost how many planes?  And how many to enemy fire?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > He in fact IS one of the best educated presidents we have ever elected.
> ...



You do realize education does matter dont you?

The evidence is that people value education and corps pay BIG BUCKS for people with top fight educations like he had right?

Why do you insist on denegrating the worth of something the entire world so obviously values?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > He in fact IS one of the best educated presidents we have ever elected.
> ...



We are talking about Bush here aren't we?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Why am I not surprized that you're too stupid to notice the number of times I have said that I wouldn't vote for Palin. I have consistently stated that I don't think she is the right person for the job. I'm not defending Palin, I'm looking for accuracy. I don't give a shit about her 'experience', because I would not consider her a candidate that would interest me. 

Again and again and again, you ASS-U-me what I think. That makes you a fucking idiot. 

Yet again..... 


I am not a Republican. I have never been a Republican. I will never be a Republican. 

Which bit of that statement is too hard for you to get your stupid little head around?


----------



## rdean (Jan 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > He in fact IS one of the best educated presidents we have ever elected.
> ...



Does that make him "smart"?  Considering his record at that school and in the Illinios Senate and the US Senate plus his two best sellers, I would say "yes", he is very smart.

You went to one of the "Best" universities on the planet, but the students weren't "bright"?  LSOS.


----------



## Yukon (Jan 2, 2010)

Oba,a is a Negro therefor no self-respecting Conservative will admit that he is intelligent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2010)

"Going Rogue"  Let us consider the definition of "rogue".  Seems to apply.

rogue (rg)
n.
1. An unprincipled, deceitful, and unreliable person; a scoundrel or rascal.
2. One who is playfully mischievous; a scamp.
3. A wandering beggar; a vagrant.
4. A vicious and solitary animal, especially an elephant that has separated itself from its herd.
5. An organism, especially a plant, that shows an undesirable variation from a standard.
adj.
1. Vicious and solitary. Used of an animal, especially an elephant.
2. Large, destructive, and anomalous or unpredictable: a rogue wave; a rogue tornado.
3. Operating outside normal or desirable controls: "How could a single rogue trader bring down an otherwise profitable and well-regarded institution?" (Saul Hansell).


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 5, 2010)

Why are libruls so easily duped by pretend conservatives & republicans? 

Its got to be that they're blinded by hatred


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 5, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why are libruls so easily duped by pretend conservatives & republicans?
> 
> Its got to be that they're blinded by hatred



I'm convinced.  CFrank, you are the worst troll in history and as dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 5, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Why are libruls so easily duped by pretend conservatives & republicans?
> ...



I'm not the one saying, ZOMGGGGGG did you hear the guy who called in and said 'I'm a teabagger and...'"

Also, you seem to go out of your way to get my attention, maybe you guys should start a 
"Libs obsessed with CF" support group.


----------

